# Kitchen Cabinet recommendations?



## Weekend Warriors (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi everybody,
We are new members from Austin,TX and going to redo our kitchen. If anybody can suggest where to purchase cabinets online or from a local manufacturer? We are looking for a middle grade cabinet (not the most expensive...but not the cheapy ones neither.) We tried finding Kitchen Cabinet manufacturers using Google search which pretty much results in links to useless SPAM WebPages.   Would appreciate any help.


----------



## CraigFL (Aug 30, 2006)

When I'm looking for things like that, I start here:

http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuilding/index.asp


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 30, 2006)

Hello Weekend Warriors and Welcome to the Forum:
In a case like you have, I would get several bids; let them fight over you rather than you having to fight them.
If you have a Lowe's or Home Depot, that would be a good place to start. Then, using the Yellow Pages, find some smaller building suppliers and even some individually owned cabinet shops. Its amazing how much each of them have to say about themselves, and the "other" guys; you can get a quick education that way.
Whoever does the job, make sure they can prove liability insurance and worker's compensation insurance. Don't pay over 1/2 of the cost up front and hold the rest until you are completely satisfied. Please let us know how it turns out and maybe even post some pictures.
Glenn


----------



## paull90260 (Oct 28, 2006)

I went with cherry wood for my kitchen, bathroom and hallway cabinets.  I got them custom made by a local cabinet shop.  I checked out Home Depot but the cabinets are pre-made and the cost is higher than what I got now.  This one is in my master bathroom


----------



## Rustedbird (Nov 4, 2006)

I'll be able to put cabinets in my kitchen next week, end of anyway. So far leaning toward Mills Pride. Not great, but it's off the shelf and cheap. Also, they have the 33" that goes over the fridge. The fairfeild maple doors are sweet too, really like that middle stile in the doors. Also, open face, so more space. 

Hudson is another less cheap brand. Face frames, oak, maple or white. The solid maple fronts were impressive. Both have pressed wood melemine sides, back, and shelves. Would like solid plywood carcass but that's out of my budget.


----------



## Quattro (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm currently putting together cabinets from IKEA. So far, the material quality and especially the hardware appears to be very good. It isn't hardwood, but for the price, it's a great value. You can order that online too!


----------



## HomeAccent (Nov 13, 2007)

Opps.  I just realized how old the original post was. Sorry!  Well hopefully my post helps someone who may view it in the future.  Thanks.


----------



## bridgebuilder (Aug 22, 2008)

Has anyone had any success with using an IKEA cabinet installation manual?  I've heard some negative things about their instructions that come with the cabinets.

An example:

http://sites.google.com/site/ikeakitcheninstallations/


----------



## caroline (Nov 3, 2011)

I am looking for aluminum kitchen cabinets. I was already in a few places but nothing I do not like it, please help. If you know where you can find something interesting please write.


----------



## qyuan (Dec 15, 2011)

We had a very terrible experiene with Decora cabinets when we did our kitchen remodel in 2011. The whole project was delayed for 6-8 week due to the numerous and careless mistakes made by Decora. Watch this one for detail:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDRJJHVtryQ"]Decora Master Brand Cabinet Problems - YouTube[/ame]


I don't want people to become victim like us. So be careful, avoid Decora cabinet at all cost!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 21, 2011)

I put a few togeather and thought the instalion sheet was a Joke


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Aug 2, 2015)

Cabinet-Refacing said:


> An alternative to replacing your cabinets is cabinet refacing. It's often less expensive and a faster process. Not a DIY though.



Well if you have a workshop with woodworking tools you can do it, just keep to simple designs like flat or shaker, take your time


----------

